# Happy birthday Calzetin!



## ILT

*Wow!!!  Today is Calzetin's birthday, and on a Sunday!!!!

Congratulations, I want to wish you the best for today and always.*


----------



## ixoxe

*     Que seas muy feliz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## calzetin

Thanks 

You know, next year I'll try not to have my birthday on Sunday. I think Im going to choose Monday.


----------



## beatrizg

Que tengas un feliz día!


----------



## ggca

¡Felicidades Calzetin!
¡Que tengas un buen día!

Saludos
ggca


----------



## Alundra

*¡¡¡¡MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES!!!!*


*Alundra*


----------



## lauranazario

Happy, happy birthday on a Sunday! 

Un abrazo,
LN


----------



## rob.returns

como hemos dicho>>>HAPPY BDaY!<<<<


----------



## mari.kit

hey..

Happy Birthday, calzetin!

Good luck...and more great ideas to come!!!!


----------



## Lancel0t

Happy Birthday Calzetin


----------

